# Solved: Can't install monitor drivers for AOC flat screen monitor



## LRH (Oct 26, 2005)

Im doing this for my Dad, so i have absolutely no idea how to describe the problem but i figured this place was my best shot as google is giving me no results on my query.

There appears to be no monitor drivers installed on the pc... and its running from the bare minimum settings. I think the refresh rate is set at a low low low setting, because lets say, if i move a window by dragging it across the screen, its all choppy, doesnt move smoothly at all... sort of like it jumps every half a second until i stop moving my mouse, then stops. The same with when i'm scrolling in internet explorer... smooth scrolling doesnt exsist! lol

I figured it was a driver problem seeing as there wasnt one installed. So i found the disk with the drivers on, and followed the instructions, which were as follows:


"Right Click" the mouse anywhere on the "BLANK" area on the desktop and click on PROPERTIES. 
Click the SETTINGS tab and then click ADVANCED. 
Click the MONITOR tab and then click PROPERTIES. 
Under MONITOR PROPERTIES, click DRIVER then click UPDATE DRIVER. 
On the HARDWARE UPDATE WIZARD, select Install from a list of specific location (ADVANCED) then click Next. 
On the next HARDWARE UPDATE WIZARD window, select DONT SEARCH, I WILL CHOOSE THE DRIVER TO INSTALL. Then click NEXT. 
On the following window, click on HAVE DISK. 
Type D:\ENGLISH\DRIVERS (Where D is the drive letter of your CD ROM Drive) on INSTALL FROM DISK window then click on OK. 
Highlight the model of your monitor on the following list under HARDWARE UPDATE WIZARD then click NEXT
. 
Note: If Windows prompts you that the driver is not signed, click CONTINUE ANYWAY.


On the last window of HARDWARE UPDATE WIZARD click FINISH to complete the installation. 
After the monitor driver installation has been done, restart the computer to update the windows setup for driver installation.

I got as far as "Display > Monitors" Then i couldnt get any further because there wasnt any properties button to select...

Can anyone tell me where im going wrong?

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Additional monitor drivers are usual not needed. What do you have for a video adapter and are those drivers installed? Right click on My Computer choose Properties/Hardware/Device Manager. What information is listed under Video Adapters? 
Also what are your screen resolution and refresh settings?


----------



## LRH (Oct 26, 2005)

Never mind... the pc was long overdue for a format so i formatted it... everything works fine now and i can adjust the refresh rate


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

Might have been overkill for the video problem alone but "que sera sera" (whatever will be will be)...

Good luck.


----------

